# workout or genetics?



## kimmy (Jun 30, 2007)

i have a kinda weird question for you ladies and gentlemen. i think fergie has the most amazing ass ever in life (except for melyssa ford, but i'm not going to even get my hopes.) is it possible to get an ass like that strictly from working out, or is it mostly genetics?

i'm 5'7" and 102lbs with hardly any curves at all, and i'm pretty much over the fact that i'm never getting out of a b cup unless i get knocked up, so i'm focusing my attention elsewhere now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if you CAN get an ass like that from working out...what kind of exercises should one partake in?


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it mostly has to do with genetics. I think you can shape the butt that you have with exercising, but not completely change it.

The exercises that you should probably concentrate on are sit 'n stands, leg presses, squats, & lunges.


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree with the previous poster... I think a lot of it is genetics. You can absolutely help "lift" that area and really firm it up with working out - which is worth it!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 30, 2007)

thank you ladies.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i think fergie has the most amazing ass ever in life (except for melyssa ford, but i'm not going to even get my hopes.)_

 
LMAO!!!!  I am not trying to be funny or anything but I have never heard anyone white say that they wanted an ass like Melyssa Ford, I don't think most white women even know who she is.  You get mad cool points for that!  

Ummm...as the above posters mentioned, it's genetics.  You can work out to reshape what you have but you'd be hard pressed to be able to do more than that.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jun 30, 2007)

It is probably a combo of both...I know if I worked out my ass til kingdom come I would still probably have one of the flattest asses on the planet...but it would probably be less flat than it is now!

I read in a mag once that Fergie runs stairs to keep in shape and to keep her ass in shape...so....yeah...

Do deadlifts too...I forget which exact variation (russian, polish? whatever?) but when we had our strength training practical instruction those REALLY literally kicked my ass...usually after a good day at the gym the rest of me is sore...and this time my ass was sore and that RARELY happens...

and do seated leg presses and remember to lift enough weight to tire in 8-12 reps...none of that weak shit


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2007)

You can't change the way the muscles lay or are connected or anything like that, but you can shape them to their level of perfection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Squats, good mornings, lunges, more squats, more good mornings, and more lunges will give you more muscle there, hence more shape, but if you don't have a bubblebutt naturally, you won't have a bubble butt without implants. It's really about making teh best of what you got.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 1, 2007)

oh azia, i'd have always killed for a body like melyssa's! that woman has been BLESSED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for all the input ladies, i'm going to definately start working out now and hope for the best.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 11, 2007)

It is mostly genetics but with proper exercises you can def build your butt up. I have been a dancer a huge portion of my life and now in my 20s i have a shapely behind while the rest of the women in my family (on both sides) have flat bottoms.


----------



## Tyester (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_Do deadlifts too...I forget which exact variation (russian, polish? whatever?) but when we had our strength training practical instruction those REALLY literally kicked my ass...usually after a good day at the gym the rest of me is sore...and this time my ass was sore and that RARELY happens..._

 
I'm guessing "Romanian" deadlifts... Which is basically another name for the straight-leg deadlift. You keep your knees *locked, and perform the lift focusing on your hamstrings and GLUTES! That's the muscle that forms your butt 

* locked - don't actually lock your knees, but just keep them straight with NO MOVEMENT during the lift. It allows for all the focus of the wieght to be put on the muscles your trying to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for your original question, yes it's almost all genetics. The muscle and fat gain in that area are genetically determined to get it to a certain size and shape. HOWEVER, as mentioned, you can still work on it and build/shape it to it's potential. And almost every guy(or lady) can appreciate at least a firm behind.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks to my mom, i have a f lat ass
so this is what i do

leg press
squats on a bosu ball (half balls)
lunges with 8lbs weights on each hands

and any other machiens that states glutes as main muscle group targeted.
i mean if u start off with a flat ass, u can't expect to get a bootylicious butt overnight. u have to work at it.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_I'm guessing "Romanian" deadlifts... Which is basically another name for the straight-leg deadlift. You keep your knees *locked, and perform the lift focusing on your hamstrings and GLUTES! That's the muscle that forms your butt _

 
Thanks!  I don't remember half of the names she gave us for the movements and I don't even remember that many of the movements...(I remember some weird awkward deadlift using the cables and you had to pull the cable up between your legs and it was weird...haha)

but yeah, she told us like 5 different country related exercises and I don't remember any of those either...


----------

